# Uber- I QUIT



## skccvb

The new phone fee is the last straw. Cannot make any money here- so $10 a week- cya Uber! Phone going back now....


----------



## chi1cabby

skccvb said:


> The new phone fee is the last straw. Cannot make any money here- so $10 a week- cya Uber! Phone going back now....


Dude do you think you could hack it for a few more weeks with the phone charges? Or send them an angry email about it? And if the phone is already in the mail, send em an email to put you on wait-listed status so you can drive after they release a downloadable driver.
Anyway, you made your displeasure known by returning the phone. Good luck!


----------



## skccvb

I don't own an iPhone/ not making enough anyway to justify wear/tear or risks....or drunken passengers bs for that matter


----------



## UBERXTRA

We need a quitters page! I quit too, not even profitable. Basically paying Uber to drive for them. lol!
I was enjoying it until they started the phone charge and eliminated the $1.90 ride fee in Dallas. 

I worked one day of overtime at my real job and earned more than my entire 6 week Uber career. 

Glad Uber charged for the phone now, it was a wakeup call.


----------



## ATXsoul

Mailed my phone in an hour ago. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Prentiss

It is a shame that lyft over saturates the area with drivers. I might be out for 2 hours or more without any riders. Getting to be a waste of gas and time.


----------



## chi1cabby

ATXsoul said:


> Mailed my phone in an hour ago. It was fun while it lasted.


I wish you well ATXsoul!


----------



## grams777

Prentiss said:


> It is a shame that lyft over saturates the area with drivers. I might be out for 2 hours or more without any riders. Getting to be a waste of gas and time.


They put on a pretty face, but you still get reamed nonetheless.


----------



## ATXsoul

chi1cabby said:


> I wish you well ATXsoul!


Thanks!


----------



## David Madrid

chi1cabby said:


> Dude do you think you could hack it for a few more weeks with the phone charges? Or send them an angry email about it? And if the phone is already in the mail, send em an email to put you on wait-listed status so you can drive after they release a downloadable driver.
> Anyway, you made your displeasure known by returning the phone. Good luck!


These more to it like 25% pay cuts.


----------



## debsTechs

ok so im lost... Uber never told me about a phone fee?? how does that work? where can i find that at?


----------



## chi1cabby

debsTechs said:


> ok so im lost... Uber never told me about a phone fee?? how does that work? where can i find that at?


Deb if they aren't taking out $10 from your payment, then they haven't started charging in your market.
And Uber doesn't say anything about the phone fee to new drivers in new markets. You may or may not get an email informing you when they do start charging you.


----------



## debsTechs

chi1cabby said:


> Deb if they aren't taking out $10 from your payment, then they haven't started charging in your market.
> And Uber doesn't say anything about the phone fee to new drivers in new markets. You may or may not get an email informing you when they do start charging you.


wow... didnt know that thx...


----------



## chi1cabby

As an UberTaxi driver in Chicago, I've been dealing with the phone fee fiasco since May 2013. There was no phone fee before that. Then they started charging UberTaxi drivers only, not UberX drivers. UberTaxi drivers were outraged and started turning in their phone...Uber waived the fee! Then they started charging all drivers again in June 2014.


----------



## debsTechs

chi1cabby said:


> As an UberTaxi driver in Chicago, I've been dealing with the phone fee fiasco since May 2013. There was no phone fee before that. Then they started charging UberTaxi drivers only, not UberX drivers. UberTaxi drivers were outraged and started turning in their phone...Uber waived the fee! Then they started charging all drivers again in June 2014.


wow... that is something else... i mean the fee would be ok if we didnt have to give the phone back...


----------



## chi1cabby

Hahaha! Deb what are you gonna do with that lockdowned iPhone 3 anyway? You can't do a darn thing with it except run the Uber Driver App...no phone calls, no text messages, no web, nothing.
Welcome to the UberWorld, Deb!


----------



## debsTechs

chi1cabby said:


> Hahaha! Deb what are you gonna do with that lockdowned iPhone 3 anyway? You can't do a darn thing with it accept run the Uber Driver App...no phone calls, no text messages, no web, nothing.
> Welcome to the UberWorld, Deb!


just saying... were basically renting the phone.... but its not even rent to own... just leasing i guess lmbooo


----------



## debsTechs

Random but i wish there was a app for this forum...


----------



## chi1cabby

debsTechs said:


> just saying... were basically renting the phone.... but its not even rent to own... just leasing i guess lmbooo


Yup! 
The UberSlave is renting the shackles from the UberMaster!
Hahaha!
Sorry! My abhorrence of Uber's policies towards the divers is showing!


----------



## ATXsoul

debsTechs said:


> ok so im lost... Uber never told me about a phone fee?? how does that work? where can i find that at?


Uber has been in Austin for just a few months. We got the email three days ago that they would be taking out the $10 starting next week for "Mobile Subscription Fee", yet we still have to use our own phone for calls and if you want to use a decent navigation.I have my own unlimited data plan. Why in the world am I going to pay an extra $40 a month for a phone just for their Uber app.

Enjoy driving now and get as many rides under your belt as you can if you are in a new market. It is fun while it lasts.


----------



## debsTechs

yikess.... tx didnt know about any of that


----------



## debsTechs

chi1cabby said:


> Yup!
> The UberSlave is renting the shackles from the UberMaster!
> Hahaha!
> Sorry! My abhorrence of Uber's policies towards the divers is showing! [/
> 
> speechless ...


----------



## UberGirl

chi1cabby said:


> Yup!
> The UberSlave is renting the shackles from the UberMaster!
> Hahaha!
> Sorry! My abhorrence of Uber's policies towards the divers is showing!


Hey I don't blame you. I feel like with every ride today I become more angry, the airport runs turned to $14-15 fares vs old 20ish it's fu;(cling ridiculous. Even though I don't have other sourest of income now I might consider turning in the phone. And just focusing 100% on finding a better opportunity.


----------



## UberGirl

9 hour day so far, $141 gross before anything. And that's with a couple surges ughhhh what a FridayFriday


----------



## chi1cabby

UberGirl said:


> 9 hour day so far, $141 gross before anything. And that's with a couple surges ughhhh what a FridayFriday


OMG! And I was really thinking before the rate cuts about getting a used Ford C-Max and switch to doing UberX and quit driving a cab. I even worked hard to bring up my credit score above 680.
I'm gonna wait it out now and see how the rate cuts, Illinois ride-sharing law and Chicago regs pan out!


----------



## BeachBum

chi1cabby said:


> Hahaha! Deb what are you gonna do with that lockdowned iPhone 3 anyway? You can't do a darn thing with it except run the Uber Driver App...no phone calls, no text messages, no web, nothing.
> Welcome to the UberWorld, Deb!


Just talked to my cell provider today, I can get unlimited LD, text, and data for $45 bucks a month. How is Uber getting away with $40 for a locked down phone? They're probably making more money on the phones than the rides.


----------



## chi1cabby

BeachBum said:


> Just talked to my cell provider today, I can get unlimited LD, text, and data for $45 bucks a month. How is Uber getting away with $40 for a locked down phone? They're probably making more money on the phones than the rides.


I was giving this a rough calculation last night:

120 US Markets...let's say a conservative 50,000 drivers.
50,000 X $520 = $26,000,000/year in Phone Fees.

Now this is 3G data we are talking about. All cellphone companies are giving away unlimited 3G data when they throttle-down from 4G after you exceed your allotted limit.

My know-how stop here...I don't have the foggiest how much they are actually paying for this data. 
The phones prolly don't cost em very much either.


----------



## UberDC

I quit today after they lowered the fares AGAIN by 15% in DC. Lyft only from now on.


----------



## LuLu

UberGirl said:


> 9 hour day so far, $141 gross before anything. And that's with a couple surges ughhhh what a FridayFriday


In LA????


----------



## Nick Manning

debsTechs said:


> ok so im lost... Uber never told me about a phone fee?? how does that work? where can i find that at?


They never told me about shit. I didn't know about the $300 deposit or the weekly fee until I saw it on my statement!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UBERXTRA said:


> We need a quitters page! I quit too, not even profitable. Basically paying Uber to drive for them. lol!
> I was enjoying it until they started the phone charge and eliminated the $1.90 ride fee in Dallas.
> 
> I worked one day of overtime at my real job and earned more than my entire 6 week Uber career.
> 
> Glad Uber charged for the phone now, it was a wakeup call.


You are right....we do need a quitters page.


----------



## debsTechs

Nick Manning said:


> They never told me about shit. I didn't know about the $300 deposit or the weekly fee until I saw it on my statement!


what??? wow $300 deposit yea i was not aware of that at all...


----------



## UberNation

I'm quitting in a few weeks. Tired of crap being left in my car, disrespectful passengers, and the phone fee. I'm putting a lot of miles on my vehicle, too. I've even been hit from behind while driving. Luckily, I didn't have a passenger. I'm just done with all the crap.


----------



## chi1cabby

debsTechs said:


> what??? wow $300 deposit yea i was not aware of that at all...


Yup! If Uber doesn't take anything out of your first bank deposit, then you are prolly not going to be paying a deposit. I haven't yet heard of them requiring to pay a phone deposit retroactively yet.


----------



## debsTechs

chi1cabby said:


> Yup! If Uber doesn't take anything out of your first bank deposit, then you are prolly not going to be paying a deposit. I haven't yet heard of them requiring to pay a phone deposit retroactively yet.


Haven't got my first deposit yet... So is it all at once or broken up?


----------



## chi1cabby

debsTechs said:


> Haven't got my first deposit yet... So is it all at once or broken up?


I believe it's broken up. I didn't pay any deposit. You prolly won't either, since they didn't inform you about it.


----------



## LookyLou

debsTechs said:


> Haven't got my first deposit yet... So is it all at once or broken up?


They took my $300.00 phone deposit out of 2 weekly payments, $150.00 each week. They paid me two full weekly payments before they finally pulled it out in weeks 3-4.

I did get it back in full within a week when I quit.


----------



## Uber Amway

U


ATXsoul said:


> Thanks!


You are hotness. I'm surprised you weren't raking in the tips.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

*Uber*
Sponsored ·
Earn up to $750 this weekend in fares driving in Los Angeles and make your own schedule. Partner with uberX! Click below and apply now!









Sign up now!
Sign up for a partner account with Uber to become a partner driver.
Sign Up
PARTNERS.UBER.COM
Like
Like · · Share ·9

Why quit when you earn $750 in fares in a weeke


----------



## uberdriver

chi1cabby said:


> I was giving this a rough calculation last night:
> 
> 120 US Markets...let's say a conservative 50,000 drivers.
> 50,000 X $520 = $26,000,000/year in Phone Fees.
> 
> Now this is 3G data we are talking about. All cellphone companies are giving away unlimited 3G data when they throttle-down from 4G after you exceed your allotted limit.
> 
> My know-how stop here...I don't have the foggiest how much they are actually paying for this data.
> The phones prolly don't cost em very much either.


Your estimate about the number of drivers, and thus the enormous profit that Uber is making with the phone fee is uber(super) conservative.

According to Uber's business plan, by the end of 2014 they will have carried out 2,000,000 background checks. Assuming that 1/4 of those applying have a criminal record or are bad drivers, that leaves 1.5 million drivers approved. And assuming that 1/3 of those quit and 2/3 keep on driving, that would make 1.0 million drivers that the phone fee could be charged to. The result is $0.52 billion a year in phone fees. No wonder the company is considered to be worth at least $18 billion.


----------



## chi1cabby

uberdriver said:


> Your estimate about the number of drivers, and thus the enormous profit that Uber is making with the phone fee is uber(super) conservative.
> 
> According to Uber's business plan, by the end of 2014 they will have carried out 2,000,000 background checks. Assuming that 1/4 of those applying have a criminal record or are bad drivers, that leaves 1.5 million drivers approved. And assuming that 1/3 of those quit and 2/3 keep on driving, that would make 1.0 million drivers that the phone fee could be charged to. The result is $0.52 billion a year in phone fees. No wonder the company is considered to be worth at least $18 billion.


1,000,000 drivers on Uber platform is in the realm of possibility, though highly unlikely. I was only making a guess on the number of UberX drivers being 50,000.
2 million background checks doesn't didn't mean 2 million competed applications. I wouldn't be surprised if it was revealed that there are 250,000 drivers total on the platform .


----------



## Nick Manning

WTF!! They took the whole $300 out of my first check!

This company is so ****in inconsistent!


----------



## chi1cabby

Nick Manning said:


> WTF!! They took the whole $300 out of my first check!
> 
> This company is so ****in inconsistent!


Yeah but you also made 3G your first week and got an all expenses paid invitation to the Kentucky Derby!
So I don't know what you're so sore about! Hehehe!


----------



## Nick Manning

LOL I wish! 


chi1cabby said:


> Yeah but you also made 3G your first week and got an all expenses paid invitation to the Kentucky Derby!
> So I don't know what you're so sore about! Hehehe!


----------



## Dubercar1

I drove only 10 days so far. I was told I was going to get a first deposit of $100 (as a test) into my account. Not only Uber did not deposit, instead, they take $100 as miscellaneous out of my payment. WTF? Is this a mistake? For real..
I may also quit if this happens again!


----------



## chi1cabby

Dubercar1 said:


> I drove only 10 days so far. I was told I was going to get a first deposit of $100 (as a test) into my account. Not only Uber did not deposit, instead, they take $100 as miscellaneous out of my payment. WTF? Is this a mistake? For real..
> I may also quit if this happens again!


That $100 deduction is prolly the first installment of $300 deposit for the UberPhone.


----------



## uberdriver

Dubercar1 said:


> I drove only 10 days so far. I was told I was going to get a first deposit of $100 (as a test) into my account. Not only Uber did not deposit, instead, they take $100 as miscellaneous out of my payment. WTF? Is this a mistake? For real..
> I may also quit if this happens again!


Welcome to Uber reality for drivers ! Uber will find every possible way to reduce what you earn, even if that means you are working at a net loss. The less drivers earn, the more Uber investors profit.


----------

